# Shasta's 4th Birthday!!



## KZoppa

Hard to believe she's 4 today. Have had her since she was 12 weeks old. She's my punky girl.


----------



## K9POPPY

Happy birthday, Shasta, and many, many more!!!! Enjoy !!! Bob


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday, Shasta,
Happy Birthday to you, and many more!
Love the picture collage and the party hats. How did you get on Dax though?


----------



## KZoppa

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday to you,
> Happy Birthday, Shasta,
> Happy Birthday to you, and many more!
> Love the picture collage and the party hats. How did you get on Dax though?


There was a lot of "NO! STAY!" and treats involved for Dax lol.


----------



## KZoppa

Let's see if this works. I made this earlier.


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday pretty girl! I love all the pictures :birthday:


----------



## KZoppa

Bear GSD said:


> Happy Birthday pretty girl! I love all the pictures :birthday:


Thank you! One of the few times she'll look happy in front of the camera lol.


----------



## TigervTeMar

what a great party! happy birthday


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Happy 4th Shasta! Looks like a great pooch party!


----------



## GSDGunner

Happy Birthday gorgeous! I hope you have a fun day!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

KZoppa said:


> There was a lot of "NO! STAY!" and treats involved for Dax lol.


I hope the Birthday Girl recieved more treats than he did.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 4th Birthday Shasta!


----------



## KZoppa

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> I hope the Birthday Girl recieved more treats than he did.




naturally! she was spoiled. She's more interested in food so her dinner was a mix of kibble, a raw egg and some turkey neck with chicken hearts. She went into a food coma smiling lol.


----------



## fredh

Happy Birthday Shasta!


----------



## Loneforce

Happy 4th Shasta!!


----------



## Zeeva

Aweee!!! I <3 your picture animation!!! How'd you do that?!? I've always wondered how people do that for their avatar too!!!

Happy birthday Shasta! What a great age to be!!! May you live long, healthy and strong!!!


----------



## KZoppa

Zeeva said:


> Aweee!!! I <3 your picture animation!!! How'd you do that?!? I've always wondered how people do that for their avatar too!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Shasta! What a great age to be!!! May you live long, healthy and strong!!!


I have a picture editor on my computer that also allows me to make GIF files. Getting it loaded online is another matter entirely lol. I don't know how anyone gets the GIFs as their profile pics though. Havent managed that one yet.


----------



## Zeeva

KZoppa said:


> I have a picture editor on my computer that also allows me to make GIF files. Getting it loaded online is another matter entirely lol. I don't know how anyone gets the GIFs as their profile pics though. Havent managed that one yet.


Oh how cool :wild:

I think that's a bit technologically advanced for me though!!!

Will look forward to those picture animations in your threads!


----------



## KZoppa

Zeeva said:


> Oh how cool :wild:
> 
> I think that's a bit technologically advanced for me though!!!
> 
> Will look forward to those picture animations in your threads!


lol it's a really easy program to use. Otherwise the program and I would seriously disagree.


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy Birthday to Shasta!


----------

